# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Innoactive Portal, the mixed reality enterprise platform, which helps you to deploy VR and AR across your organisation, Innoactive GmbH, Munich, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Innoactive GmbH

Home page - innoactive.io/portal

----------


## Airicist

Volkswagen Group uses Innoactive Hub for global VR Training rollout with HTC Vive
June 30, 2017




> Volkswagen Group pilots Innoactive Hub for collaborative VR Training, Planning and Simulation with HTC Vive.

----------

